# Slayer - Import aus den USA



## votecci (11. Oktober 2004)

Hallo allerseits!

Ein Freund hat mir angeboten ein Slayer 2004 in weiss ( mit grau ) incl. FOX-Dämpfer für rund 1.000  bei einem Händler in den USA besorgen zu können. Er weiss nur noch nicht 100% ig wie das mit dem Zoll und der Einfuhrsteuer funktioniert.

Ich bin sehr an einem Slayer-Rahmen (vor allem für das Geld) interessiert, ist schon länger mein "Traum"-Bike und habe ihm gesagt das ich mal informiere.

Hat jemand von Euch Ahnung vom Import aus den USA vor allem in folgenden Bereichen:

- Zoll
- Steuern
- Transportkosten
- Garantie

Vielleicht hat jemand von Euch ja schonmal ein RM in Übersee bestellt...?

Ride on....

Carsten


----------



## xcrider (11. Oktober 2004)

Hi!
Hab das vor kurzem mit meinem Element TSc gemacht.
Preis war auch 1000 Dollar. Dazu kammen dann 110 Dollar Versand.
Waren dann umgerechnet 900 Euro Warenwert uinclusive Versandkosten.
Dazu musst Du nochmal ca. 200 Euro Zoll+Einfuhrsteuer rechnen.
Alles in allem 1100 Euro!  

Gruss xcrider


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xcrider (11. Oktober 2004)

Ergänzung:
Ach ist das ein Komplettrad? Bei mir wars nur der Rahmen.
War in 10 Tagen da! Alles reibungslos. 

Zoll waren 4,?? % und Einfuhrsteuer 16%
Ein Komplettrad kostet mehr Zoll als ein Rahmen. 
Frag einfach mal beim Zollamt in Frankfurt nach!

Garantie?
Ich denke die gilt überall, egal wo Du dein Rad gekauft hast.


----------



## votecci (11. Oktober 2004)

Nee, natürlich nur der Rahmen mit Fox Float RL Dämpfer.

Was für Komponenten hast Du an Dein Rad gebaut? 

Gruss
Carsten


----------



## xcrider (11. Oktober 2004)

Ohje, also dann liste ich mal die wichtigsten Teile auf:

Federgabel: Manitou Mars Super
Bremsen: Avid digit ti V-brake
Schaltung: Sram 9.0sl 
BarEnds: Tune 
Sattelstütze: Tune
Sattel: Tune
Reifen: Conti Twister+Explorer
Schläuche: Schwalbe xx-light
Lenker: Race Face Next Carbon
Innenlager: Race Face Taperlock ti
Kurbel: Race Face Next
Vorbau: (bald) Race Face Deus xc
LR: (bald) American Classic

Wie Du unschwer an den Teilen erkennen kannst, soll das ein "Leichtbau" Fully geben.


----------



## rockymo (12. Oktober 2004)

Ich habe letztes jahr einen Slayer Rahmen aus den USA gekauft. Kaum gefahren (Fotos) mit Marzocchi Z1 für 800 USD. Dazu kam Versand mit US Postal, rund 70 USD (!!) und vier Monate später der Zoll 15% und EUSt. 16%.

Kauf gerade eine Talas RLC drüben, wenn Du mir deine Mail Addy gibst, kann ich dir die Asuführungen vom Zoll mailen, da habe ich mal angefragt.


----------



## xcrider (12. Oktober 2004)

Sorry, aber beim 15% Zoll ist eindeutig zuviel! Da hat dich jemand übers Ohr gehauen! Warum hat den das 4 Monate gedauert?


----------



## dertutnix (12. Oktober 2004)

habe im april auf anfrage eine sehr ausführliche mail zur einfauhr einer kurbel erhalten und setz die der einfachheithalber einfach mal rein:

(...)
bei der Einfuhr von Waren aus einem Drittland in das Zollgebiet der 
Gemeinschaft sind grundsätzlich Zoll und Einfuhrumsatzsteuer (EUSt) zu 
entrichten.
Die Höhe des Einfuhrzolls ist davon abhängig, welcher Warennummer 
des Harmonisierten Systems (HS-Code) ein Produkt zugeordnet wird. 
Die Europäische Kommission bietet unter der Adresse 
http://europa.eu.int/comm/taxation_customs/dds/cgi-bin/tarchap?Lang=DE 
einen kostenlosen Zugriff auf den Integrierten Tarif der Europäischen 
Gemeinschaften (TARIC) an.
Dieser Zugang zum Integrierten Tarif der Europäischen Gemeinschaften wird u.a. 
über unsere Homepage www.zoll.de unter der Rubrik " TARIC "- Integrierter Tarif 
der Europäischen Gemeinschaften ermöglicht. Über die Funktion "Blättern" können 
Sie im TARIC, nach Auswahl des Ursprungslandes, die Warennummer/n bestimmen und 
den Zollsatz für die Ware/n ermitteln. 
Hilfreich bei der Einordnung der Waren ist auch die Funktion Freitextsuche, 
die unter der angegebenen Internetanschrift auf der Seite TARIC-Abfrage (unten) 
angeboten wird.
Hier können Sie mit Angabe eines Wortes den Einstieg hinsichtlich der 
Einreihung in den Zolltarif vornehmen und sich dann unter Auswahl verschiedener 
angebotener Angaben zur Warennummer (mit den Abgabensätzen) durchklicken.

Zweiräder und andere Fahrräder werden im Zolltarif der HS-Position 8712 
zugewiesen.
Teile und Zubehör hierfür sind in die HS-Position 8714 einzureihen.
Das Kurbelset für ein Mountainbike ist wie folgt in den Zolltarif einzuordnen:
Code-Warennummer: 8714 9990 000
Regelzollsatz (gültig u.a. für USA): 4,7 %

Bei der Einfuhrzollabfertigung in Deutschland wird die Einfuhrumsatzsteuer 
(EUSt) in Höhe von 16% erhoben.

Die Abgabensätze sind von der Warenart abhängig. Ob die Einfuhr für private 
oder gewerbliche Zwecke erfolgt, die Waren neu oder gebraucht sind, hat 
grundsätzlich keine Auswirkung auf die Höhe der Abgabensätze. 

Ich gehe davon aus, dass Sie die Waren im Postverkehr erhalten.
Rechtsgrundlagen für die Abwicklung der Warenbewegungen im Postverkehr sind 
Artikel 27 bis 31 der Verordnung/EWG Nr. 918/83 sowie die Verordnung über die 
Eingangsabgabenfreiheit von Waren in Kleinsendungen vom 11.01.1979 (BGBl. I S. 
73) mehrfach geändert-.
Erfolgt die Einfuhr der Waren im Postverkehr, kommen nachstehende Bestimmungen 
(und Freibetragsgrenzen) zur Anwendung: 
1.)
Sendungen mit einem Wert von bis zu 22 Euro sind von der Beförderungspflicht 
befreit. Wenn keine Verbote und Beschränkungen zu beachten sind, darf das 
Päckchen durch die Post oder durch den Kurierdienst direkt zugestellt werden. 
Einfuhrabgaben werden dann nicht erhoben. 
Unabhängig von der Person des Versenders und des Empfängers sind alle 
Postsendungen (auch kommerzielle Sendungen) mit Waren, deren Gesamtwert nicht 
höher ist als 22 Euro, einfuhrabgabenfrei.
Lediglich bestimmte Waren (Alkoholische Erzeugnisse, Parfums, Toilettewasser, 
Tabak und Tabakwaren) sind von der Abgabenfreiheit ausgeschlossen.
Bei Einfuhren zu kommerziellen Zwecken gehören Porto und Versicherungsgebühren 
in voller Höhe - d.h. bis zum Bestimmungsort im Inland - zum Zollwert. Da die 
Posttarife nicht nach Beförderungskilometern gestaltet sind, kommt eine 
Aufteilung in innergemeinschaftliche und außerhalb der Gemeinschaft entstandene 
Kosten nicht in Betracht.
Bei einer kommerziellen Sendung muss somit der Zollwert (Warenwert plus Kosten 
wie z.B. Porto) unter 22 Euro liegen damit die Sendung abgabenfrei ist.
2.)
gewerbliche Sendungen Unabhängig vom Wert der Sendung sind solche Waren, die 
zur gewerblichen Verwendung oder zum Handel bestimmt sind bzw. gegen Entgelt 
geliefert werden, immer anzumelden. Es wird ebenfalls keine Abgabenfreiheit 
gewährt, wenn die Menge der eingeführten Ware Anlass zur Vermutung gibt, dass 
die Einfuhr aus gewerblichen Gründen erfolgt. 
Beim Kauf der Waren von einem Händler (gleiches gilt beim Kauf von einer 
Privatperson), auch per Internet - handelt es sich um eine gewerbliche Sendung 
(2), da die Lieferung gegen Entrichtung eines Entgeltes erfolgt. Es ist daher 
bei der Einfuhr der Ware Zoll und Einfuhrumsatzsteuer (EUSt) zu entrichten 
(Ausnahme 1.) Wertgrenze 22,-- Euro!). 

Die Einfuhrabgaben werden, vereinfacht dargestellt, wie folgt berechnet:
Rechnungsbetrag umgerechnet in Euro, ab Verkäufer /Versender
(den Umrechnungskurs können Sie wie folgt abfragen: http://www.zoll.de/ dann in 
der rechten Spalte die Rubrik Umrechnungskurse wählen)
+		 Kosten   (insbesondere Porto/Fracht/Versicherung)
=		 Zollwert*Zollsatz= Zoll
+		 Zoll
= 		 Einfuhrumsatzsteuerwert * Einfuhrumsatzsteuersatz
=		 Einfuhrumsatzsteuer

Im folgenden habe ich den Ablauf einer Einfuhrabfertigung einer Postsendung für 
Sie skizziert: 
Anlässlich der Aufgabe des Paketes bei der ausländischen Postverwaltung ist 
eine Zollinhaltserklärung abzugeben. Diese wird im internationalen Postverkehr 
außen auf dem Paket/Päckchen angebracht. Es sollte dort vermerkt werden, welche 
Waren (ggf. Code-Warennummer) in dem Paket enthalten sind und wie hoch der 
gezahlte oder zu zahlende Preis für diese Waren ist. 
Der Wert der auf der Zollinhaltserklärung anzugeben ist, ist der gleiche wie 
der auf der Rechnung ausgewiesene zu zahlende Betrag.
Zudem muss die Rechnung der Sendung beigefügt werden.
Sofern alle zur Erfüllung der Förmlichkeiten der Einfuhrzollabfertigung 
benötigten Unterlagen (Angaben über die Ware, den Warenwert etc.) vorliegen und 
der Empfänger der Postsendung nichts anderes bestimmt hat, vertritt die 
Deutsche Post AG den Empfänger automatisch bei der Erfüllung aller 
Zollförmlichkeiten (§ 5 Abs. 2 ZollVG). 
Im (Luft-) Postverkehr werden die Sendungen für Deutschland nach meinen 
Informationen ausschließlich über das Hauptzollamt Frankfurt am Main  
Flughafen in die Europäische Gemeinschaft eingeführt, durch die Post der 
Zollstelle dort gestellt und regelmäßig auch angemeldet und in den freien 
Verkehr überführt. Die Post verauslagt in diesen Fällen die anfallenden 
Eingangsabgaben und holt sich diese bei Auslieferung des Paketes gegen 
Aushändigung des Zollbescheides von Ihnen zurück. In Fällen, in denen die Post 
nicht über alle Angaben verfügt oder zwingend erforderliche Unterlagen fehlen, 
wird die Sendung an die für Ihre Wohnung zuständige Zollstelle weitergeleitet. 
Die Post benachrichtigt Sie entsprechend und fordert Sie auf, die Zollanmeldung 
selbst beim Zollamt vorzunehmen.
Kurierdienste wickeln entsprechende Sendungen nach meinen Informationen nach 
dem gleichen Schema ab. Allerdings werden hier zum Teil andere Flughäfen 
benutzt. Von der Übersendung an die Zollstelle am Wohnort des Empfängers sehen 
die Kurierdienste üblicherweise ab. Unklarheiten werden mit Ihnen geklärt; die 
Sendung wird anschließend am (Flughafen-) Zollamt durch den Kurierdienst 
abgewickelt. 

Nachrichtlich möchte ich Sie ganz allgemein auf die Ausführungen auf unserer 
Homepage www.zoll-d.de hinweisen, die zum Thema Zoll (u.a. dürfte für Sie die 
Rubrik Reise und Post interessant sein) einige Informationen bietet. 

Diese Auskunft kann aus rechtlichen Gründen nur unverbindlich erteilt werden.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Im Auftrag

Hanakam
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ 
Zoll  Infocenter Frankfurt am Main
Hansaallee 141
60320 Frankfurt am Main
Tel.: +49 (0) 69-469976-00
Fax: +49 (0) 69-469976-99
E-Mail: [email protected]
Internet: http://www.zoll-d.de 
Sie erreichen das Zoll-Infocenter
Montag  Donnerstag 07:00  17:00 Uhr
Freitag 07:00  16:00 Uhr
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## xcrider (12. Oktober 2004)

@dertutnix
Danke für die Bestätigung!  

Also sag ich doch!
_Regelzollsatz (gültig u.a. für USA): 4,7 %_


----------



## dertutnix (12. Oktober 2004)

xcrider schrieb:
			
		

> @dertutnix
> Danke für die Bestätigung!
> 
> Also sag ich doch!
> _Regelzollsatz (gültig u.a. für USA): 4,7 %_



yip, dann aber nicht vergessen, dass 

1. die meisten beträge in us-geschäften netto sind (7 oder 8%)

2. die us-mwst nicht wieder gezogen werden kann (anders tw. in canada!)

3. der zoll die steuer auf ware PLUS versand erhebt

4. dann noch die d-mwst dazukommt

i.d.r. ziehen post/ups/dhl o.ä. direkt die steuer. bei paketübergabe wird also meist ein zettel unterschrieben, in dem man sich verpflichtet, die steuer zu begleichen. diese wird von post... vorgestreckt. einige zeit später kommt dann von post... eine freundliche  zahlungsaufforderung der steuer inkl. einer bearbeitungsgebühr. und die ist auch happig, leider weiss ich den betrag nicht mehr genau, weiss nur, es war für eine bearbeitungsgebühr heftig ...


dann noch zu garantie: die ist bei neuteilen sicher gegeben, wird aber ggf. schwierig zu organisieren sein, da viele importeure hier nicht zuständig sind. wenn's also ganz arg kommt, muss das teil wieder zurück nach usa zum verkäufer ...

ob sich der ganze aufwand rentiert?

d.t.n.


----------



## xcrider (12. Oktober 2004)

Sorry, dertutnix
also das kann ich nicht ganz bestätigen!
Ich hab genau das gezahlt was ich oben geschrieben habe.
Ging absolut reibungslos! Das Geschäft bei dem ich bestellt habe, hat das Paket nicht mit der Post versendet, sondern mit einer Spedition! Die haben den ganzen Zoll und Steuerkram für mich gemacht. Bearbeitungsgebühr 20 Euro! Und da kommt auch 100% keine Rechnung nach!
mehr 
Und der Aufwand rentiert sich aufjeden fall. So gross ist der Aufwand gar nicht. Bestellen per Kreditkarte(+Fax mit Ausweiskopie), Warten..., Ware wird nach ca. 10Tagen von der Spedition übereicht. Das wars!

Neupreis Element tsc in 18 Zoll in Deutschland 2090 Euro. Wenn man Glück hat bekommt man ein Auslaufmodell für 1790 Euro! 
Ich habe für meines 1100 Euro gezahlt. Wenn das sich nicht lohnt, dann was??? Hab fast 1000 Euro gespart!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dertutnix (12. Oktober 2004)

xcrider schrieb:
			
		

> also das kann ich nicht ganz bestätigen!



und doch bestätigst du meine aussage, nur war bei dir der "bringer" gleichzeitig der "kassierer", das ist nicht immer so. 

tw bringt der spediteur halt nur die ware und dann kommt eben später noch die zollrechnung. dass die bei dir nicht kommt, ist logisch, wenn du direkt zahlst.

wenn du den rahmen über einen shop kaufst, der viel versendet, hast du 100% recht. die sind da überaus professionell und nennen dir auch den endpreis = brutto.

etwas anders muss man denken, wenn du bei ebay oder privat was kaufst, die arbeiten häufig weniger professionell, da gibt's dann ggf. probleme, die sich i.d.r. aber beheben lassen.

und im shop halt fragen, ob netto oder brutto.

und dass du gespart hast, ist zu lesen. gratulation! da rentiert sich dann sicher auch der aufwand. bei mir war's eine kurbel, die man in d nicht bekommt, für ca. 75 us$ und da stösst eine bearbeitungsgebühr von 20 euro halt schon mehr auf ...

sodala, jetzt klink ich mich aber aus. 

d.t.n.
btw lasst mir die lokalen händler auch noch leben ...


----------



## @ndy (12. Oktober 2004)

dertutnix schrieb:
			
		

> yip, dann aber nicht vergessen, dass
> 
> 1. die meisten beträge in us-geschäften netto sind (7 oder 8%)
> 
> ...



Zu 1

Das ist aber nur im Laden so, wenn man im Internet kauft und der Interladen ist nicht im gleichen Bundesland ist dann muss man das net zahlen. 

Das gleich gilt auch fuer das Ausland....

So mache ich das immer, kaufe nur bei Bikeshops ein die nicht an Alabama sind.

Zoll ist ja hier schon alles klar.....


----------



## dertutnix (12. Oktober 2004)

@ndy schrieb:
			
		

> Zu 1
> 
> Das ist aber nur im Laden so, wenn man im Internet kauft und der Interladen ist nicht im gleichen Bundesland ist dann muss man das net zahlen.
> 
> Das gleich gilt auch fuer das Ausland....



yip, war nicht ausführlich genug, hast natürlich recht. 

grüße nach alabama

d.t.n.


----------



## Scherge (12. Oktober 2004)

n'abend,
interessante diskussion. 
so einen import hat ein kumpel von mir auch gemacht mit einem banshee chaparral + fox talas rlc. das problem war, dass ihm der rahmen in der falschen größe geliefert wurde. wer kann mir denn zuverlässige internet-shops in den usa oder canada empfehlen, mit denen er gute erfahrungen gemacht hat?

gruß,
scherge


----------



## xcrider (12. Oktober 2004)

@dertutnix
Nichts für ungut. Wir haben beide auf unsere Weise recht.  

@Scherge
Was zahlste den für so ein Link?   
Ne Spass bei Seite, hier hab ich bestellt und es hat perfekt geklappt. Die haben übrigens auch Banshee
Link: www.bikesmart.com


----------



## saturno (13. Oktober 2004)

xcrider schrieb:
			
		

> Ergänzung:
> Ach ist das ein Komplettrad? Bei mir wars nur der Rahmen.
> War in 10 Tagen da! Alles reibungslos.
> 
> ...



Richtig, gilt überall, nur mußt Du dann das Bike oder den Rahmen dahin schicken wo gekauft. Oder glaubst Du etwa, daß Bike Action für Sachen die Sie nicht verkauft haben, Garantieansprüche abwickelt? Lies mal die AGB, da stehts drin. Garantie/Kulanzansprüche hast Du nur gegenüber dem Verkäufer und der Fa. Rocky Mountain. Ach ja, USA gelten glaub ich 90 Tage als Garantie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xcrider (13. Oktober 2004)

Was soll bitte an einem Rahmen kaputtgehen, was ich auf Garantie machen kann?
Gib mir mal ein Beispeil für einen Garantiefall.


----------



## @ndy (13. Oktober 2004)

Scherge schrieb:
			
		

> n'abend,
> interessante diskussion.
> so einen import hat ein kumpel von mir auch gemacht mit einem banshee chaparral + fox talas rlc. das problem war, dass ihm der rahmen in der falschen größe geliefert wurde. wer kann mir denn zuverlässige internet-shops in den usa oder canada empfehlen, mit denen er gute erfahrungen gemacht hat?
> 
> ...



Hallo Scherge

Schau mal hier:

http://www.trail-surfer.de/AL/us_links.htm

Dort gibt es ein paar links...

CyclePaths habe ich mein Bike gekauft...

Und hier habe ich schon eingekauft:

Naschbar 
 Price Point 
 Jenson USA 

Ich lebe aber auch zur Zeit in den USA... kein Zoll


----------



## ksb (13. Oktober 2004)

hi xcrider,
als ich meinen rahmen hier in münchen bei alpha-bike abgeholt, und in freudiger erwartung ausgepackt habe, hatte das steuerrohr solch eine macke, dass nicht im traum daran zu denken war eine lagerschale einzupressen. 
wenn dir so was passiert, dann geht der ärger los, transportschaden oder nicht? auf alle fälle ewiges gechecke........
ist manchmal doch nicht so schlecht beim "local dealer" zu kaufen, auch rahmen 
gruss stefan


----------



## xcrider (13. Oktober 2004)

Klar! Das wäre bescheiden.
Hab ich ja nochmal Glück gehabt.
Muss natürlich jeder selber wissen ob er das Risiko eingeht.


----------



## Scherge (14. Oktober 2004)

@ xc-rider
danke für den link. ist sehr interessant.
hoffe, die haben demnächst mal wieder ein größeres angebot an rockys.

gruß,
scherge


----------



## metalorch (17. Oktober 2004)

Hi,
also ich hab mir mal ein "Klein" in den USA geordert. Finanziell hat es sich im Vergleich zur deutschen UVP auf jeden Fall gelohnt. Da ich mit der Geometrie des Bikes irgendwie nicht klarkam, hab ich den Rahmen über Ebay verkauft. Der Käufer schrieb mir nach `ner Weile, dass der Rahmen Lagerprobleme habe. Außerdem Wäre es ein USA-Grauimport, d.h., hier in Deutschland könnten keine Garantie- bzw. Gewährleistungsansprüche geltend gemacht werden. Die Originalgabel habe ich ebenfalls verkauft, da sie für mein Slayer nicht geeignet war - bislang noch keine Klagen vom neuen Eigentümer. Naja, ich bin froh, dass ich das Bike los bin.


----------



## SpeedyR (31. Oktober 2004)

Scherge schrieb:
			
		

> n'abend,
> interessante diskussion.
> so einen import hat ein kumpel von mir auch gemacht mit einem banshee chaparral + fox talas rlc. das problem war, dass ihm der rahmen in der falschen größe geliefert wurde. wer kann mir denn zuverlässige internet-shops in den usa oder canada empfehlen, mit denen er gute erfahrungen gemacht hat?
> 
> ...



Hi!
Guck mal bei  http://www.speedgoat.com/ ,die haben auch Banshee.Möchte mir bei denen evtl ein 'V10 ordern-bei uns 3100-drüben "nur" 1700  ,Rocky's ham se leider ned....


----------



## Nussketier (6. November 2004)

Ist zwar etwas offtopic, aber hier gehörts grob hin. Alle die schon mal Eigenimport gemacht haben, können mir sicher weiterhelfen:
Nach welchem Kurs richtet sich der Betrag, der von der Kreditkarte abgebucht wird? 
-Ist das der Kurs mit dem Datum des Kaufvertrags? Wobei das eigentlich auszuschließen ist....
-Ist das der Kurs vom dem Datum, an dem von der Kreditkarte abgebucht wird?
-Oder ist das der Kurs mit dem Datum, an dem die Kreditkarte sich das Geld vom Basiskonto holt?
Hoffentlich ist verständlich, was ich meine. 
Schon mal Danke für die Antworten.


----------



## SpeedyR (6. November 2004)

Also ich hab neulich n paar Teile in England bestellt.Die Bestellung ist eingegangen.Nach einer Woche Lieferzeit ging das Paket raus.ERST dann ist die Rechnung ausgestellt worden.Und ERST dann ist die Buchung über meine VISA Karte gemacht worden,weshalb ich denke dass der Kurs am Tag der Buchung gilt.Ich weiss aber nicht ob es alle Händler so machen,dass es quasi zum schluss gemacht wird.
Ps:Ich hoffe dass der $ Kurs weiter so bleibt


----------



## metalorch (7. November 2004)

Also bei mir war's der Kurs zum Kaufzeitpunkt. Habe das auch selbst überprüft. Außerdem hat mir eine Mitarbeiterin meiner Bank mir dies noch einmal bestätigt.
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nussketier (9. November 2004)

Für die, die es interessiert: Bei meiner Mastercard gilt das Abbuchungsdatum in den USA. Das ist aber maßgeblich davon abhängig, wann der Verkäufer seine Onlinebuchungen an Mastercard meldet. Wartet der also einen Monat und der Dollarkurs galoppiert währenddessen von 0,78 auf 1,2 Euro, ist das wohl unter Pech zu verbuchen


----------

